# people making fun of your taking good care of animals



## ColleenT (Apr 7, 2016)

So back around 2003, i started working with a wildlife rehabber and then i went to Texas to learn to rehab insectivorous bats. They are amazing animals. At the time we had a large attic and i put up a flight tent for the bats in my care. at night they would go into the flight tent to exercise. Some people laughed at me, made fun of me and how passionate i am about them. Ok, i get that. there are a lot of old wives tales about bats out there. So i would shake it off. 

My hubby and i bought this house 4+ yrs ago, and we have always had a lot of room for our dogs. So we fenced an acre in chainlink. This is not cheap. We added a dog door, and we have such an easy time with the dogs. They do what they want unless they are barking, and i bring them inside and lock them in. People told us it was crazy to spend so much to fence the yard. 

NOW- Hubby and i have built a turtle pen for my 2 box turtles. it is 6 x16 ft, and instead of making a removable lid, we left posts up to be framed and covered in hardware cloth ( 1/2 inch metal mesh screen). So many people think this is a joke. Seriously, i have had to scold people. It's not going _overboard_ to do the right thing for animals. And seriously, we all know it could be bigger. But people are so rude about how we take care of our animals. We really are passionate and love our animals. 

I am sure some of you can relate.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 7, 2016)

I wear my "Crazy tortoise lady" badge proudly. I just remind people they'd be lucky to be reincarnated as one of my critters.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think what you've done is anything out of the ordinary. I don't see what anyone has to make fun of there.

There are a lot of ignorant people out there in the world, and a lot of stupid people too. I try to interact with the smart ones.


----------



## wellington (Apr 7, 2016)

I have found that most of those who make fun at or rude comments about what we will do for are animals, do this because they can't afford to do it. I hear it all the time about the amount I spent to save my at the time very young dog. The people say it's ridiculous, but I also know they couldn't afford it. I think it's their way of justifying that they couldn't do it. With my torts though, once they see my torts and how cool they are, they get a different attitude about what I have done and spent for them. 
Don't let it get to you. True animal lovers get it. True animal lovers realize we need all animals for the world to function the way it's suppose to.
Btw, I love bats and think they are very cute.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 7, 2016)

people who matter don't mind people who mind don't matter once you learn that life is easy


----------



## leigti (Apr 7, 2016)

Some of my friends and acquaintances do you think that I go overboard taking care of my animals. A friend of mine is building a chicken coop for me and whenever I bring up things like hardware cloth, Secure closing doors etc. the term "overkill" comes up. And "paranoid". And the kicker "you and your hardware cloth". I have to admit I was irritated. Probably more irritated than I should've been. My animals mean a great deal to me and I do my best to keep them safe. They are captive animals, they are here because I brought them here so I owe them protection, proper food, that care if needed. I spent a good deal of time money and effort on them but to me it's worth it. Some people will never understand that and that's their problem.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2016)

It all seems normal to me.
folks often bring me orphaned baby animals and I either find an animal rehab or keep them until they are large enough to release.
I have my entire back yard dedicated to tortoises,a rabbit, fish and a dog. With pens I can set up within a few hours for anything else I need.
This is Opie from last year. he got big enough to live safely and I let him go in a state park.(His parents and siblings had been killed by dogs)
If you own an animal, you should do everything and anything for that animal that you can. And if you can help an animal live that would otherwise die, help it.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

it is nice to be in such good company! Sadly the people making fun are my hubby's family and his sister is a nurse and married to a Doctor. you think they would be kind hearted and understand. So it's hard to get away from them. this last time i did tell her the kjokes were getting old and taking proper care of animals is not OVERKILL. 

bats i have featured are Abe and Zander. Abe had his wing electrified on a wire and he had to remain in captivity. Zander was a baby and still needed to learn to fly at this point. You can see they really are not ugly. They have gleeming hair, and they are very clean and intelligent animals. Later on, Abe was tranferred to another rehabber to live his life with her. Zander was released when he learned to fly. They were both Big Brown Bats.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2016)

Nobody has ever bought me a bat. They really are fascinating.
I'm sure that if you look a little bit, you could find something strange about your husbands family members and mention it once or twice.
They may be less inclined to say anything unflattering about you.
I once bought home two little blind baby birds that came from a nest that had been blasted off of a ledge and fell over 20 feet to the ground...And lived. I didn't know what kind of birds and offered a potion of seeds and milk ground up into a smoothie. It wasn't until I gave them wax worms that I realized they were carnivores. I kept those chirping pooping and difficult birds on a cotton and hay nest that my wife made until they could be transferred into a flight cage, then as quickly as they could fly, out the back door they flew. I'm still not sure of the type of bird. But I was forever catching little bugs for them to eat.
That would certainly make people talk, huh?


----------



## Pearly (Apr 8, 2016)

People who have no compassion for animals often lack compassion for other humans. I like the way David worded it above about "people who mind" and "matter". It's very well said.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2016)

How about $2,000 in vet bills and medication to save a tortoise that I later sent to a better home for $100?
Even people that KNOW me saw that as overkill.
That might be a record for all I know.
Compassionate or just stubborn?
I totally understand.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> How about $2,000 in vet bills and medication to save a tortoise that I later sent to a better home for $100?
> Even people that KNOW me saw that as overkill.
> That might be a record for all I know.
> Compassionate or just stubborn?
> I totally understand.


Really???! I still want to hear the whole story of your herd


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Really???! I still want to hear the whole story of your herd


Its very long and boring.
I'll send you an email so I don't side track Colleens thread..


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2016)

wellington said:


> Btw, I love bats and think they are very cute.



Two days after I had dinner with you and your hubby, I went and had dinner with some friends there in Chicago. I work with the husband from time to time, but his wife was one of the main bat rescue people in the Chicago area. She had about a dozen of them at that time in various states of rehab. She taught me all sorts of neat things about them. Prior to that visit, I had only really had any contact with non-native fruit bats. They moved for work about a year ago...


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> it is nice to be in such good company! Sadly the people making fun are my hubby's family and his sister is a nurse and married to a Doctor. you think they would be kind hearted and understand. So it's hard to get away from them. this last time i did tell her the kjokes were getting old and taking proper care of animals is not OVERKILL.
> 
> bats i have featured are Abe and Zander. Abe had his wing electrified on a wire and he had to remain in captivity. Zander was a baby and still needed to learn to fly at this point. You can see they really are not ugly. They have gleeming hair, and they are very clean and intelligent animals. Later on, Abe was tranferred to another rehabber to live his life with her. Zander was released when he learned to fly. They were both Big Brown Bats.



I thought about why someone would make comments like this to you, and why no one makes comments like this to me when I've done ten times more crazy stuff than you have done there.

From what I can tell you are a very kind and thoughtful person. You don't seem to have any pent up anger or animosity toward anyone. I think mean people see this as "weakness" and they feel like they can get away with picking on you.

By contrast, I am a mean SOB. My heart is filled with anger and resentment from a horrible childhood and all the bad things that have happened to me in life. I am "touched by the dark side", so to speak. I would unleash holy hell on anyone stupid enough to make fun of me. I would turn it around on them so fast their head would spin and they'd feel an inch tall and immediately want to run and hide.

Knowing that, which way would you rather have it? My mean in-laws wouldn't dare say a word to me for spending $5000 dollars on slupmstone block for a bunch of tortoise pens, but look at the weight I carry around daily…

We must each deal with this in our own way. I suspect you would deal with this with grace, beauty and a smile, while I deal with it by dropping the hammer and administering a brutal, cruel tongue lashing.

My best friend in the world is the opposite of me. What's funny is that we envy each others traits. He wishes he had the temerity to abruptly shut down stupidity the way I do, and I wish I had more of his kindness, patience and compassion toward my fellow man.

Food for thought...


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Its very long and boring.
> I'll send you an email so I don't side track Colleens thread..



you can tell it, i don't mind.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

Tom said:


> Two days after I had dinner with you and your hubby, I went and had dinner with some friends there in Chicago. I work with the husband from time to time, but his wife was one of the main bat rescue people in the Chicago area. She had about a dozen of them at that time in various states of rehab. She taught me all sorts of neat things about them. Prior to that visit, I had only really had any contact with non-native fruit bats. They moved for work about a year ago...



What is her name? i might know of her.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

Tom said:


> I thought about why someone would make comments like this to you, and why no one makes comments like this to me when I've done ten times more crazy stuff than you have done there.
> 
> From what I can tell you are a very kind and thoughtful person. You don't seem to have any pent up anger or animosity toward anyone. I think mean people see this as "weakness" and they feel like they can get away with picking on you.
> 
> ...



I find it odd that you say this. I am a nasty b**** when people cross me. I grew up in an abusive home, my parents should have never had kids, and i also have a bit of anger and resentment inside me. Animals are amazing. they make us feel appreciated and loved and they never turn on us. I don't usually allow people to talk down to me, but i do listen to their point of view before lashing out. It is just hard for me to say anything to my husband's family or to his friends from work, b/c i don't want to ruin his relationships with those people. my husband is a wonderful person and he does not deserve me unleashing the demons. LOL


----------



## wellington (Apr 8, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> I find it odd that you say this. I am a nasty b**** when people cross me. I grew up in an abusive home, my parents should have never had kids, and i also have a bit of anger and resentment inside me. Animals are amazing. they make us feel appreciated and loved and they never turn on us. I don't usually allow people to talk down to me, but i do listen to their point of view before lashing out. It is just hard for me to say anything to my husband's family or to his friends from work, b/c i don't want to ruin his relationships with those people. my husband is a wonderful person and he does not deserve me unleashing the demons. LOL



This is where I would tell the hubby how it makes you feel if he doesn't already know and ask him to handle it, seeing it's his family and friends/co workers. I would then also let him know, if he doesn't, you will and it won't be in a nice way.

I did have a great childhood. I can and will make anyone run and hide if they mess with me. I do though take so much of it and will try to be nice about it. However, if they push me too close to the line, they will be very sorry. I am also not real fond of people, they are mean and petty and two faced. I think animal lovers, that do more with animals, then just love their pets, have much more respect for animals then people.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

oh he knows. it is just a courtesy to him that i don't go off on his work associates and family. He could tell them to back off, but you can't fix stupid. why create a situation? So that is why i get frustrated. i would love to go off on some of these people, but it's not worth it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2016)

Everyone has a different set of circumstances at home.
Few of us know each other well enough to give the best advice and few of us know much about our individual relationships.
All we can do is say what works for us and hope that it helps.
I was empathizing because I felt that you were being disrespected in a situation.
I deleted my last post because it was not helpful.


----------



## wellington (Apr 8, 2016)

Tom said:


> Two days after I had dinner with you and your hubby, I went and had dinner with some friends there in Chicago. I work with the husband from time to time, but his wife was one of the main bat rescue people in the Chicago area. She had about a dozen of them at that time in various states of rehab. She taught me all sorts of neat things about them. Prior to that visit, I had only really had any contact with non-native fruit bats. They moved for work about a year ago...


Too bad they don't still live here. I would love to have seen what she had and did. My son would too. He would like to put up some bat houses, but I don't have any trees for any type of cover. Not sure they would feel safe enough to set up a home in them. We have seen one fly a few nights last summer. I'm not far from a few forest preserves and the streets/yards around me have lots of trees. I figure they are taking up shelter in those areas.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

no worries. it's not often clear when we try to explain our situations. my husband is the guy everyone loves. i am the wife they can't understand why he married. he has been there for me during some of the worst times in my life and he deserves his peace. I think he cringes half the time when i start a tangent.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

wellington said:


> Too bad they don't still live here. I would love to have seen what she had and did. My son would too. He would like to put up some bat houses, but I don't have any trees for any type of cover. Not sure they would feel safe enough to set up a home in them. We have seen one fly a few nights last summer. I'm not far from a few forest preserves and the streets/yards around me have lots of trees. I figure they are taking up shelter in those areas.



Bats that live in colonies try to stay closer to caves and tall buildings than trees. there are so many Birds of prey that hunt them if they live in trees. So putting up a bat house on a tall tree might not work. Plus they hate change, and the smell of newly cut wood can make them uncomfortable. a bat house can be empty a long time before they finally feel safe using it. if you need or want more info on bat houses, you can go to Batcon.org and Batworld.com


----------



## wellington (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks. I will check them out. I figured they preferred trees, as most of my contact with them was when I was a kid in Michigan and the camping parks we went to always had them. We also had one living in a tree at an apartment we loved in back in 1992. I'm not sure in the city if we really have any predictors of them, unless an owl will attack them. We do have at least one we know of in the neighborhood and we have Peregrine Falcons, that I learned from Tom hunts birds, but I don't think hints at night.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2016)

Very few bats around here. Maybe because there is too much lighting in the city?


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

Bats usually stay out of trees unless they are solitary bats, like Red bats, Hoary bats, or pipistelle's solitary bats often roost in evergreen trees. Owls DO hunt bats. Bluejays are a huge problem with bats. ZP, i think you have bats, but you just don't see them. They are out there, eating a few thousand insects each night. wherever the insects are clustered is where the bats will feed.


----------



## Jodie (Apr 8, 2016)

leigti said:


> Some of my friends and acquaintances do you think that I go overboard taking care of my animals. A friend of mine is building a chicken coop for me and whenever I bring up things like hardware cloth, Secure closing doors etc. the term "overkill" comes up. And "paranoid". And the kicker "you and your hardware cloth". I have to admit I was irritated. Probably more irritated than I should've been. My animals mean a great deal to me and I do my best to keep them safe. They are captive animals, they are here because I brought them here so I owe them protection, proper food, that care if needed. I spent a good deal of time money and effort on them but to me it's worth it. Some people will never understand that and that's their problem.


Very well said!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 8, 2016)

They missed a few million insects....


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> I find it odd that you say this. I am a nasty b**** when people cross me. I grew up in an abusive home, my parents should have never had kids, and i also have a bit of anger and resentment inside me. Animals are amazing. they make us feel appreciated and loved and they never turn on us. I don't usually allow people to talk down to me, but i do listen to their point of view before lashing out. It is just hard for me to say anything to my husband's family or to his friends from work, b/c i don't want to ruin his relationships with those people. my husband is a wonderful person and he does not deserve me unleashing the demons. LOL



I only know what I've seen here, and you seem like a very nice, kind person. Even in the initial post of this thread, it would be a very different story if I were explaining my interaction with friends or family who slighted me in some way.

This was intended as a compliment toward you. The world has enough mean people, and you don't seem like one of them to me.


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> What is her name? i might know of her.



Her name is Patti J. Really cool lady. She's a professional welder who rahabs bats. How awesome is that? Her husband is a neat guy that has worked with primates a lot. He's a little quirky, but he's cool and he's my friend.


On the bat note: We have tons of them around my house and my daughter and I watch them from the pool at dusk every night all summer long. I tell everyone who says anything negative about bats, "Well you must love mosquitos then, because a single bat can eat more than 1000 of the little bloodsucking malaria spreaders every night." "If you just leave them alone..."


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 8, 2016)

Hmm, i might know of her if i knew her last name, but i don't think i know her personally. Most people have heard stories about bats from the older people who really don't have their facts straight. bats usually eat about 2000-3000 insects per night and live 25-30 years. If the bats disappear, the insects not only eat all our food, they eat us alive. Saving the bats is a good thing.


----------



## surfergirl (Apr 8, 2016)

sometimes it is just pure ignorance but many times it is that they have a low self esteem and need to cut other people down (find fault in their interests) to make themselves more normal, better or important. Some people need a purpose, some plan as to why they do things, impress others, they judge why others do what they do but for me I love to meet people who rescue bats just to rescue bats. give something a chance that may not have had that chance. Bats are fascinating flying creatures. I applaud people who do whatever they like to do regardless of what other people think about it. no inhibition, well in all things that are not harmful and constructive. 

they probably envy your freedom to be yourself and go with your passion regardless of the norm, well what they think is the norm....

you should be playing tennis or golf.....maybe joining the book club or talking about sports not turtles, bats or tortoises??? not that I have anything against tennis, golf, reading books or talking sports just saying those are more acceptable adult activities for the norm, right.
lol!


----------



## leigti (Apr 9, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> I find it odd that you say this. I am a nasty b**** when people cross me. I grew up in an abusive home, my parents should have never had kids, and i also have a bit of anger and resentment inside me. Animals are amazing. they make us feel appreciated and loved and they never turn on us. I don't usually allow people to talk down to me, but i do listen to their point of view before lashing out. It is just hard for me to say anything to my husband's family or to his friends from work, b/c i don't want to ruin his relationships with those people. my husband is a wonderful person and he does not deserve me unleashing the demons. LOL


I understand that all too well. Animals have no Gile, they don't play mean games. They can manipulate, my dog has trained me well  but there's no menace to it.


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 9, 2016)

Many people at school say stuff about the rodents. They also say about how much they hate rodents to me and don't understand how I can love them. I never told anyone at school about Spuds Instagram account apart from my close friends because people think it's stupid and don't understand how a tortoise can get over 1k followers.

Personally, I don't get the problem as its not their animals and it's nothing to do with them.


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Personally, I don't get the problem as its not their animals and it's nothing to do with them.



I think surfergirl hit this nail on the head...


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> People told us it was crazy to spend so much to fence the yard.
> 
> ...instead of making a removable lid, we left posts up to be framed and covered in hardware cloth ( 1/2 inch metal mesh screen). So many people think this is a joke. Seriously, i have had to scold people.



For the dog fence detractors, how about: "You'r right. How ridiculous of me? I should just take all this fencing back and let them run loose. Vet bills for when they get hit by cars or in neighborhood dog fights would have been so much cheaper. Pshhh… and less hassle too…" (Followed by direct, unblinking eye contact, as if to imply "Your move… What stupidity is going to fall out of your mouth next…")

For the detractors of the turtle enclosure: "Man. What was I thinking? I should just leave the top wide open. That way the neighborhood raccoons could come have a turtle snack in the middle of the night. Sheesh… Then I wouldn't have to take care of these dumb things every day. I mean really… What do turtles _do_ anyway…" (Also followed by the I think you are an ignorant, insensitive, dumb*$$, blank stare…)

Sorry. I couldn't resist throwing these in here. Maybe not the best strategy for every situation...


----------



## Pearly (Apr 9, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Very few bats around here. Maybe because there is too much lighting in the city?


Ed last time I spent summer at mom's in LHP a big one (almost size of of a pigeon) almost flew in my hair one early morning at dawn. She lives east of US 1, between Copans and Sample Rd. Before when I used to live there I never saw one either, but maybe it's bcs I didn't pay attention. Here in Texas Austin has HUGE bat population. There is a bridge in downtown Austin called Congress bridge where bats congregate in such numbers that their nightly fly out is a local tourist attraction. We have another such bridge close to where I live too. I often drive underneath and the smell and sound of them squealing is pretty overwhelming. We love our bats here. They help us control mosquitos. Texas Hill Country sits on bedrock of limestone with numerous caves. I have visited couple of them. They have yet another bat species there, very tiny, grayish, have to look very carefully to see them attached to the cavern ceiling. I find them cute and fascinating. I think people get freaked out bcs of their wings (and dracula cartoons) and their flight pattern being so unpredictable I surprises and scares people. I know I got freaked out when one almost ended up in my face.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 9, 2016)

I also want to address your earlier post, Colleen. I think you have touched on something important and often difficult to so many of us. I have some thoughts I feel I should share as I consider my forum friends (you guys) being important part of my human network. I have to get my house and kids ready for our music teacher now, but I'll chime in in few hrs. Great thread, Colleen!


----------



## leigti (Apr 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> For the dog fence detractors, how about: "You'r right. How ridiculous of me? I should just take all this fencing back and let them run loose. Vet bills for when they get hit by cars or in neighborhood dog fights would have been so much cheaper. Pshhh… and less hassle too…" (Followed by direct, unblinking eye contact, as if to imply "Your move… What stupidity is going to fall out of your mouth next…")
> 
> For the detractors of the turtle enclosure: "Man. What was I thinking? I should just leave the top wide open. That way the neighborhood raccoons could come have a turtle snack in the middle of the night. Sheesh… Then I wouldn't have to take care of these dumb things every day. I mean really… What do turtles _do_ anyway…" (Also followed by the I think you are an ignorant, insensitive, dumb*$$, blank stare…)
> 
> Sorry. I couldn't resist throwing these in here. Maybe not the best strategy for every situation...


You forgot to mention how an uncovered enclosure makes a great litter box for every cat in the neighborhood. And a very handy dust baths for chickens somebody might have.(I can't be the only tortoise owner with cats and chickens can I?)


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't have to worry about people and their ignorant comments. I live under a bridge (or sometimes in a cave) and have limited contact with the outside world.


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2016)

leigti said:


> You forgot to mention how an uncovered enclosure makes a great litter box for every cat in the neighborhood. And a very handy dust baths for chickens somebody might have.(I can't be the only tortoise owner with cats and chickens can I?)



You are not. I keep the chickens out of the tortoise enclosures, but the ranch cat does leave tootsie rolls in one of my leopard enclosures…


----------



## Kori5 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a pretty non-understanding family when it comes to my love for animals. When I was a child, I would always bring home stray dogs, baby kittens and injured birds. My parents would get rid of them, leave them on the street or give them to someone, just to not have to take care of them (even if I was willing to). We did always have a dog (which had to be a breed not a mutt  ). They don't like reptiles and think tortoises are boring. My sister, who is a great person but is on the less emotional side, says: "I think that is too much care for a tortoise". Why is that? I consider my pets as my family and love Kori as my baby. Why is taking care of animals not so socially exceptable and going to the gym, zumba fitness or talking about diets ok. It makes me so sad . You think relatives should be there for you, not talk ugly stuff behind your back. I'm lucky because my boyfriend is just like me so I'm not lonely.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 10, 2016)

Support is definitely helpful. 
But it wouldn't change anyone with a deep love of animals.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> I have a pretty non-understanding family when it comes to my love for animals. When I was a child, I would always bring home stray dogs, baby kittens and injured birds. My parents would get rid of them, leave them on the street or give them to someone, just to not have to take care of them (even if I was willing to). We did always have a dog (which had to be a breed not a mutt  ). They don't like reptiles and think tortoises are boring. My sister, who is a great person but is on the less emotional side, says: "I think that is too much care for a tortoise". Why is that? I consider my pets as my family and love Kori as my baby. Why is taking care of animals not so socially exceptable and going to the gym, zumba fitness or talking about diets ok. It makes me so sad . You think relatives should be there for you, not talk ugly stuff behind your back. I'm lucky because my boyfriend is just like me so I'm not lonely.



I think we all share this in common. That is why we are here. I have plenty of reptile friends to talk to, but even some of them think I've gone overboard with the tortoise stuff, until I point out the entire room in their house full of snake racks. "But, but, but, _that's_ different…"

We are *TORTOISE NERDS!!!* Every one of us. Embrace it. Love it. Share your passion with other like minded tortoise nerds.


----------



## Kori5 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tom said:


> I think we all share this in common. That is why we are here. I have plenty of reptile friends to talk to, but even some of them think I've gone overboard with the tortoise stuff, until I point out the entire room in their house full of snake racks. "But, but, but, _that's_ different…"
> 
> We are *TORTOISE NERDS!!!* Every one of us. Embrace it. Love it. Share your passion with other like minded tortoise nerds.


It is almost a lifestyle . Even close friends roll their eyes when they hear I go weed collecting everyday for my tortoise. I guess that is probably too much . But you're right, that's what this forum is about. I find it so relaxing to be here, even if I'm pretty much a newbie. I have so much to learn from you!


----------



## TerraTheRussian (Apr 14, 2016)

People will always find something to scrutinize. But, nothing bad can come from taking great care of animals. Kudos to you for putting forth the effort to make a great home for your animals.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 27, 2016)

leigti said:


> Some of my friends and acquaintances do you think that I go overboard taking care of my animals. A friend of mine is building a chicken coop for me and whenever I bring up things like hardware cloth, Secure closing doors etc. the term "overkill" comes up. And "paranoid". And the kicker "you and your hardware cloth". I have to admit I was irritated. Probably more irritated than I should've been. My animals mean a great deal to me and I do my best to keep them safe. They are captive animals, they are here because I brought them here so I owe them protection, proper food, that care if needed. I spent a good deal of time money and effort on them but to me it's worth it. Some people will never understand that and that's their problem.


Thanks for the mention of "hardware cloth." I didn't know it was called this.  I'm glad I went with the chicken wire for my outdoor enclosure only because the goldfinches can sneak into the enclosure and eat leftover seeds. Also, excellent comments on the care of captive animals. They can't get their own food, so we have a responsibility to them.

Anyway, to stay on topic, yes, this happens to me too. A LOT of people laugh at me when I tell them my tortoise has 2 enclosures, one indoor and one outdoor, the indoor one in a separate bedroom. So yes, the tortie has his own bedroom!! But he deserves it because he's my special little guy!  At the end of the day, my fiance knows I really care about my baby and he respects me for that. In fact, pretty sure he wonders who I love more: him or Steve the tortoise?


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 27, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> it is nice to be in such good company! Sadly the people making fun are my hubby's family and his sister is a nurse and married to a Doctor. you think they would be kind hearted and understand. So it's hard to get away from them. this last time i did tell her the kjokes were getting old and taking proper care of animals is not OVERKILL.
> 
> bats i have featured are Abe and Zander. Abe had his wing electrified on a wire and he had to remain in captivity. Zander was a baby and still needed to learn to fly at this point. You can see they really are not ugly. They have gleeming hair, and they are very clean and intelligent animals. Later on, Abe was tranferred to another rehabber to live his life with her. Zander was released when he learned to fly. They were both Big Brown Bats.


I had to add that my family tends to think I'm silly for loving my tortoise as much as I do. I think they're getting better at it since I've moved out of their house a few years ago (and I got away from so much "negative energy")! My fiance's family is much more accepting about my passions, and it's so good to have that support. Sorry to hear about your hubby's family.  The bats in your photo are pretty cute too. My high school ecology teacher was crazy for bats and refused to end the semester without explaining how important bats are to the ecosystem. I love how they eat mosquitoes! The little brown bat is my favorite, I think.


----------



## Rue (Apr 27, 2016)

I like bats too... but I wish this myth of bats eating 1000s of mosquitos would go away. While certain species will eat mosquitos it is a very small number that are consumed...maybe even just incidental ingestion. Mosquitoes are too small a food reward to make it worthwhile eating -given the energy expenditure required to catch it.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2016)

Rue said:


> I like bats too... but I wish this myth of bats eating 1000s of mosquitos would go away.



I just did a search. Almost every website says this, while they all also mention "other flying insects" as part of the diet too. I think maybe its good PR for bats since everyone hates mosquitos.


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> I just did a search. Almost every website says this, while they all also mention "other flying insects" as part of the diet too. I think maybe its good PR for bats since everyone hates mosquitos.


Either way, I enjoy the bats more than the bugs.  I've always wanted a bat house in my yard too...


----------



## Rue (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes...almost every website says the same thing...nothing like a good myth. However...if it keeps bats in people's good graces...why not?


----------



## ColleenT (May 4, 2016)

Rue said:


> I like bats too... but I wish this myth of bats eating 1000s of mosquitos would go away. While certain species will eat mosquitos it is a very small number that are consumed...maybe even just incidental ingestion. Mosquitoes are too small a food reward to make it worthwhile eating -given the energy expenditure required to catch it.



Shhh... We bat rehabbers are trying not to let this get out, bc people are kinder to bats when they know the bugs that are eaten are bugs they hate.


----------



## Rue (May 4, 2016)

Not a great photo...but this is my last rehab (last fall). Took a weekend of TLC but I released him after 3 days of fattening him up. He's scarfing down a mealworm in this photo.

I don't have a proper hospital cage for bats. If I did it more often I'd build something. The Critter Keeper is too hard to keep clean.


----------



## Oxalis (May 4, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> Shhh... We bat rehabbers are trying not to let this get out, bc people are kinder to bats when they know the bugs that are eaten are bugs they hate.


Aww, poor little bats! It's too bad they get a bad rap; they're cute!


----------



## Oxalis (May 4, 2016)

Rue said:


> Not a great photo...but this is my last rehab (last fall). Took a weekend of TLC but I released him after 3 days of fattening him up. He's scarfing down a mealworm in this photo.
> 
> I don't have a proper hospital cage for bats. If I did it more often I'd build something. The Critter Keeper is too hard to keep clean.
> 
> View attachment 172412


Fuzzball! Very adorable!


----------



## ColleenT (May 5, 2016)

Rue said:


> Not a great photo...but this is my last rehab (last fall). Took a weekend of TLC but I released him after 3 days of fattening him up. He's scarfing down a mealworm in this photo.
> 
> I don't have a proper hospital cage for bats. If I did it more often I'd build something. The Critter Keeper is too hard to keep clean.
> 
> View attachment 172412



they love to hang when they are not eating. a receiveing blanket for a baby is soft and their toes don't get caught in it like a towel. They do poop a lot. Mealworms are the food of choice but if the bat is very weak, i use a drop of nutrical and then use an eye dropper to give water as the eat the nutrical. If you ever need any advice call my mentor, Amanda Lollar at Bat World.


----------



## ColleenT (May 15, 2016)

Ironically since i started this post my hubby's family has a lot more opinions on the life of the $500 turtle..But you know what? i feel that my purpose on this earth is very much to take care of animals.


----------



## Oxalis (May 17, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> Ironically since i started this post my hubby's family has a lot more opinions on the life of the $500 turtle..But you know what? i feel that my purpose on this earth is very much to take care of animals.


I think that if we humans are smart enough to create modern medicine, we should use it to care for all the little creatures and plants around the globe.


----------



## Hector108 (May 17, 2016)

Most of my friends call me tortoise guy, and sometimes make fun of my tortoise. Other people that know me have even called me gay just because of the fact that i have and said i loved my tortoise. So i decided to make a little test for them. I said my tortoise had laid eggs and that i was gonna give them away and all those people were like "I'll take one" and stuff like that. I told them i was joking, but i found out the truth... They insulted me because they were jealous


----------



## Oxalis (May 18, 2016)

Hector108 said:


> Most of my friends call me tortoise guy, and sometimes make fun of my tortoise. Other people that know me have even called me gay just because of the fact that i have and said i loved my tortoise. So i decided to make a little test for them. I said my tortoise had laid eggs and that i was gonna give them away and all those people were like "I'll take one" and stuff like that. I told them i was joking, but i found out the truth... They insulted me because they were jealous


That's awesome. I'm glad you love your little tort!  I love mine too, even when he's grumpy!


----------

